# Kidderminster show cancelled?



## slidersiren (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi All
What's going on guys???

I'm a member of International Animal Rescue (I joined to support their bear project in India) but I see on their website that they have now joined the antis!!! I have already called there office to complain.

They say that the council has said that trading of any animals whatsoever is not allowed on sunday. please tell me this is not true... as I managed to get the day off!!!!!

Chloe


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

I hope not.. We have made plans to drop beardies off on route to the show.

Liz


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

The trading of animals by commercial businesses ie holders of pet shop licenses is not allowed and has never been allowed. The anti's appear to have got the wrong end of the stick regarding this one as APA even advertise the fact they are fair to hobbyists (http://www.apa.org.uk/pdfs/pet-market-flyer.pdf)


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

we are havin problems of the anti's...... but trying to get it resolved! please just bare with us on this. we are doing every thing we can to stop them, as yet it is NOT cancelled!!


----------



## slidersiren (Jul 10, 2009)

It's true - I can't believe it!!!! The event comes under Wyre Foriest District Council. Their licensing department told me that NO ANIMALS AT ALL CAN BE SOLD and that the organisers have already been told this! 

Why hasn't something officail been posted by the organizers?

I've already booked me train ticket!! But I don't see the point in traveling up there if I can't buy anything!!! 

Chloe


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

This is from APA website. http://www.apa.org.uk/pdfs/pet-market-flyer.pdf

Fair to hobbyists
Pet markets where animals are traded for profit, are
very different to non-commercial pet fairs, shows or
exhibitions. These genuine member-only hobbyist
events, where captive-bred animals are judged in
classes and small numbers of surplus animals are
exchanged or sold non-commercially to fellow
members, are legal. Welfare groups have little concern
about private, hobbyist events provided that they are
well organised and that animals are properly cared for.


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

slidersiren said:


> It's true - I can't believe it!!!! The event comes under Wyre Foriest District Council. Their licensing department told me that NO ANIMALS AT ALL CAN BE SOLD and that the organisers have already been told this!
> 
> Why hasn't something officail been posted by the organizers?
> 
> ...


We have yet to recieve a final answer from the council, trust me as soon as we get a definite answer we will let people know. We are not out to try and waste peoples time or money with this.


----------



## slidersiren (Jul 10, 2009)

Can we put pressure on teh antis. I'm furiuos that I've been supporting International Animal Rescue to know find out that they are on the wrong side!

What can we do? I was really looking forward to sunday.


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

slidersiren said:


> Can we put pressure on teh antis. I'm furiuos that I've been supporting International Animal Rescue to know find out that they are on the wrong side!
> 
> What can we do? I was really looking forward to sunday.


Your not the only one, we have worked so hard for months with this!


----------



## Wirral Exotic Suppliers (Jun 2, 2009)

When will you know?


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Wirral Exotic Suppliers said:


> Is it defo canciled then???


No, we havent been told that this show cannot go ahead and it appears anti's have heard one thing and ran with it.


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Wirral Exotic Suppliers said:


> When will you know?


As far as we are concerned the event is still going ahead until the council explicitily tell us it is illegal.


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

no. the show is not cancelled. we are doing everything we can to sort it, we are waiting to hear from the council as we speak


----------



## slidersiren (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi
When I spoke to the Council earlier they said that the event could go ahead but no animals could be sold. Whoopeeedoo! We nbeed to convince the council that its not worth having a show unless we can buy animals!!!!

Chloe


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

Dam.... Hope you guys can get it all sorted.

Would be very bad of the council to cancel this at such a late stage.


----------



## slidersiren (Jul 10, 2009)

Pleeeeeeeaaaaaase do your best to pursuade them..............


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

its all down to a certain person from the apa. we have worked our socks off on this for 1 person to come along and attempt to spoil it all!! we are hard at it to get it sorted and we are awaiting a final decision! the apa have even gone as far as going to our local papers and trying to stop this! why cant the concentrate on something more serious like abroad where the cook cats alive!! grrrrrrr


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

The whole crux of it is that the APA believe there will be numerous WC animals for sale (which there will be none of) and that many of the breeders attending will be animal trafficers only in it for the money.

As us as the organisers and you guys know the only people attending to sell stuff are regular hobbyist breeders.

We cannot let this event not go ahead because of misinformation.


----------



## slidersiren (Jul 10, 2009)

What is apa? How can this be down to one person if INternationl Animal Rescue are involved? I'm still waiting to speak to the director to give him a peice of my mind!

Chloe


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Animal protection agency, are anti exotic keepers.
Appears IAR are just publicising it.


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

I think alot of us will want to know whats going on by latest friday, some of us have to travel etc


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

I want to know whats going on now. We have given council all the info they need to see its legal and are just waiting on them. I dont want this this dragging till Friday for people attending, breeders or us.


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

Zak could this hinder other show in the future? i really am looking forward to your show so i hope you do get the approval


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks for your efforts Zak and others in trying to get this sorted.


----------



## saki (Apr 10, 2008)

OMG OMG OMG!!!!

me and anyloveys have been planning this for weeks as have hundreds of others and we have just noticed this post !!!

we are now having a nervous breakdown!!! :gasp:

whats going to happen with all the people that have already paid for reps and are arranging to collect form kiddy??? kiddy will just be filled with randomn people carrying reps round anyway, lol, public carparks will be full of us!!

we are not leaving this computer untill we know!! i will not go to work in half an hour, we will not eat sleep or wee!!!!

:gasp::gasp::gasp: lol

:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


waaaaaaa waaaaaa WAAAAAAAAAAHHHH!!!!!

ps, can i be part of the multiple puctuation/emoticon brigade that seems thoroughly excited all the time?


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

saki said:


> ps, can i be part of the multiple puctuation/emoticon brigade that seems thoroughly excited all the time?


Definately a good effort. Thats a lot of Emotes


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

saki said:


> OMG OMG OMG!!!!
> 
> me and anyloveys have been planning this for weeks as have hundreds of others and we have just noticed this post !!!
> 
> ...



Please go to work and sleep haha. As soon as we know anything we will get posts up here, there and everywhere.

We are trying our hardest and have supplied the relevant people with all the information they need to see this is all above board etc, we are no different to any other expo. thankyou for guys for all your support.


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

The thing is if the actual law states no animals can be sold on a sunday at the show.. then it doesnt matter whether its wild caught or otherwise or if they antis are up in arms. The council COULD use the law against the show sadly. Hopefully it doesnt come to that. It would be a shame for the hard work to go to waste.


----------



## Kathlife (Nov 4, 2008)

:bash: Hope this show goes ahead! I know so many people are looking forward to it including myself!! My fingers are crossed you can talk them round guys


----------



## saki (Apr 10, 2008)

so its all down to one person, does anyone have an email address for this guy?? lol, we can ALL send him/her a little email


----------



## .D.o.m.i.n.o. (Aug 19, 2007)

God they stress you out dont they,i really hope they'll change thier minds and let you guys sell the animals aswel,its abit pointless in the whole traveling just to see some and no buy anything.:devil:


----------



## blood and guts (May 30, 2007)

Apa are the same muppets that used to run animal aid and count on the once great trader and mite breeder clifford warrick for there info. While they are indeed pretty cluless they do make a louder noise then us but the law is pretty to the point and they CAN NOT stop this show.


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

blood and guts said:


> Apa are the same muppets that used to run animal aid and count on the once great trader and mite breeder clifford warrick for there info. While they are indeed pretty cluless they do make a louder noise then us but the law is pretty to the point and they CAN NOT stop this show.


We believe they have provided the council with false information regarding the legality of the breeders attending ie hold pet shop licenses, deal in wild caught animals hence this commotion.


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

blood and guts said:


> Apa are the same muppets that used to run animal aid and count on the once great trader and mite breeder clifford warrick for there info. While they are indeed pretty cluless they do make a louder noise then us but the law is pretty to the point and they CAN NOT stop this show.



Let's hope your right in what you say, although the council do have the power to pull the plug on the spot if they feel its not right.


----------



## Kathlife (Nov 4, 2008)

Zak said:


> We believe they have provided the council with false information regarding the legality of the breeders attending ie hold pet shop licenses, deal in wild caught animals hence this commotion.


 
Well hopefully when they realise that it is false information they will allow the show to go ahead


----------



## Aquilus (Feb 22, 2007)

Have you verbally agreed or signed anything that would constitute a contract with the council? Though it's never nice having to go down the legal route, it might be worth having a solicitor lined up to at least provide some support for your position and keep some options open.

Councils are notoriously risk-adverse, and if they think they can get away with cancelling the show with absolutely no consequences to them, they might well try to go down that route to appease these troublemakers. Whereas if you've got a friendly solicitor on the end of a phone, it might give them room to pause and actually consider both sides of the argument before making a decision.


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Have you been in touch with the FBH or Chris newman ?


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

Aquilus said:


> Have you verbally agreed or signed anything that would constitute a contract with the council? Though it's never nice having to go down the legal route, it might be worth having a solicitor lined up to at least provide some support for your position and keep some options open.
> 
> Councils are notoriously risk-adverse, and if they think they can get away with cancelling the show with absolutely no consequences to them, they might well try to go down that route to appease these troublemakers. Whereas if you've got a friendly solicitor on the end of a phone, it might give them room to pause and actually consider both sides of the argument before making a decision.



I agree here, if you can have a legal body tell them your well within the rules and regulations of the expo then the council will have to accept it and let you on your way.


----------



## kingsnake (Mar 23, 2007)

Maybe you could shove this under the council's nose
As you know it is now the Government’s intention to prohibit pet fairs where there are commercial sales of animals except those involving the sale of koi carp, racing pigeons or poultry. All other commercial sales of animals at pet fairs will be prohibited. The selling of animals at pet fairs, where it is not considered commercial (i.e. hobbyists selling excess stock) will be permitted without any specific regulation. Of course, all animals at pet fairs will need to be provided for in accordance with the new “duty of care” contained in the new Act.

The change in proposal was brought about by the High Court judgment in 2006, which found that licences could not be issued under the Pet Animals Act 1951 (as amended, 1983) in respect of pet fairs.

The original proposal to regulate all commercial selling of animals at pet fairs was taken in response to concerns about the standard of welfare at some events, particularly those involving exotic birds and reptiles. We had been reviewing regulations relating to pet vending as part of the wider Animal Welfare Act. However, the High Court judgment would have meant that our original proposal to regulate pet fairs on a broad scale would be legalising an activity that was ruled illegal. 

The proposed exemptions in relation to koi carp, racing pigeons and poultry were made because it was considered that those particular hobbies would be threatened by a complete prohibition. We were also not aware that there had been any concerns expressed about the standard of welfare at these events. 

We understand the concern that has been expressed in some quarters of the animal keeping world, but I should stress that the revised proposal will not prevent most pet fairs from continuing to take place without the need for a licence. The proposal only affects pet fairs where there is commercial selling of animals, not the selling of excess stock.


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Wheres the from? Give me link and ill get it to council now.


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

Zak said:


> Wheres the from? Give me link and ill get it to council now.


Defra, UK - Animal Health and Welfare - Animal Welfare - Animal Welfare Act

"Those events where there is either no selling of animals to members of the public; or where there is selling of animals but where it is not in the course of a business, *such as hobbyists selling excess stock, will continue to take place without the requirement to be licensed*."


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

I to want to get a copy of this, as it could be very useful - goodluck zak


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Sent to council really is turning into the peoples show.


----------



## KeepTheFaith (Feb 5, 2009)

I have herd through the grapevine, someone has rang the APA, they are going to push everything to limits on all expos, shows etc, i.e Rodbaston, doncaster etc, I think its time that we all pull together and prove how false there claims really are .....


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

ASBO_Jag_Man said:


> I have herd through the grapevine, someone has rang the APA, they are going to push everything to limits on all expos, shows etc, i.e Rodbaston, doncaster etc, I think its time that we all pull together and prove how false there claims really are .....


Hmmmm would be good to find out who this person was, and i have no doubt that if we all come together they will be laughed at.

I have a good mind to call the APA and give them what for too!


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

ASBO_Jag_Man said:


> I have herd through the grapevine, someone has rang the APA, they are going to push everything to limits on all expos, shows etc, i.e Rodbaston, doncaster etc, I think its time that we all pull together and prove how false there claims really are .....


 could you let me know who you heard this from please.
cheers
james


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

jav07 said:


> could you let me know who you heard this from please.
> cheers
> james


u have pm


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

charlottej1983 said:


> u have pm


replied


----------



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

Seeing as the APA's involvement in this case is based entirely on concerns about standards of animal welfare and the trade of WC animals at this event, could I suggest maybe we invite a handful of the senior members of this organisation to attend the show and be accompanied by a suitable steward that can answer their questions and basically show them that the animals are being very well cared for? This may help to calm things down without the need for disruptive friction between the hobbyists and the APA supporters? If those APA representatives do identify any welfare concerns that they're unhappy with at the show, steps can be taken to correct this under the supervision of the show organisers. 

This may be a way of forging an allience between these types of welfare groups and genuine hobbyists, keeping everybody happy and thus help to protect our hobby in the long run?


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

9Red said:


> Seeing as the APA's involvement in this case is based entirely on concerns about standards of animal welfare and the trade of WC animals at this event, could I suggest maybe we invite a handful of the senior members of this organisation to attend the show and be accompanied by a suitable steward that can answer their questions and basically show them that the animals are being very well cared for? This may help to calm things down without the need for disruptive friction between the hobbyists and the APA supporters? If those APA representatives do identify any welfare concerns that they're unhappy with at the show, steps can be taken to correct this under the supervision of the show organisers.
> 
> This may be a way of forging an allience between these types of welfare groups and genuine hobbyists, keeping everybody happy and thus help to protect our hobby in the long run?



that is a cracking idea, but cant see them wanting to participate. we now have the local papers/radio stations on our backs about this as the apa have contacted them


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

9Red said:


> Seeing as the APA's involvement in this case is based entirely on concerns about standards of animal welfare and the trade of WC animals at this event, could I suggest maybe we invite a handful of the senior members of this organisation to attend the show and be accompanied by a suitable steward that can answer their questions and basically show them that the animals are being very well cared for? This may help to calm things down without the need for disruptive friction between the hobbyists and the APA supporters? If those APA representatives do identify any welfare concerns that they're unhappy with at the show, steps can be taken to correct this under the supervision of the show organisers.
> 
> This may be a way of forging an allience between these types of welfare groups and genuine hobbyists, keeping everybody happy and thus help to protect our hobby in the long run?


 why should we bow down to these people when the expo is not illegal:whip:


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

We need to go to the radios etc ourselves and tell them its untrue.
If you went to the papers i bet they'd back down


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

they have all ready contacted papers, we have been contacted and given our side to it all. we are fighting hard for this. but they wont back off.....


----------



## saki (Apr 10, 2008)

When do you think we will know for certain? This is awful.....


----------



## slidersiren (Jul 10, 2009)

My sister-in-law is a solicitor and she is up for writing to the council if they cancel the event. She toldme that if the event isn't cancelled and its just the council saying that animals can't be sold then theres nothing she can do.

Let me know Zak and I can get her on there backs if they cancel.


----------



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

charlottej1983 said:


> that is a cracking idea, but cant see them wanting to participate. we now have the local papers/radio stations on our backs about this as the apa have contacted them


I hope I'm not stepping on anyone's toes here, but I have just sent an email to the APA suggesting what I've written above and presenting a polite but informative counter-argument to their reasons for trying to stop the show. Hopefully they will consider this and respond positively.


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

charlottej1983 said:


> they have all ready contacted papers, we have been contacted and given our side to it all. we are fighting hard for this. but they wont back off.....



Ok so to get a herpers army together, who do we need to contact etc to get this pushed through quickly?

There must be something we can do to help, go to the radios, go to the papers, go to SOMEONE!


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

we are working at it! all stressed to hell.....


----------



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

jav07 said:


> why should we bow down to these people when the expo is not illegal:whip:


Because responding in a polite and mature manner and encouraging them to consider the situation from the side of the hobbyists is going to be more productive than starting a war between the two groups. At the end of the day, these people are animal lovers, just like us, who genuinely believe the welfare of the reptiles at this show would be compromised. It is up to us to show them that this it not the case, and that the welfare of our animals is paramount in our hobby.


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

9Red said:


> I hope I'm not stepping on anyone's toes here, but I have just sent an email to the APA suggesting what I've written above and presenting a polite but informative counter-argument to their reasons for trying to stop the show. Hopefully they will consider this and respond positively.


 good effort but dont think you will hear back from them


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

charlottej1983 said:


> we are working at it! all stressed to hell.....


If there is anything i can do Charlotte just let me know, you worked so hard to arrange all this i think we owe it to you to lend a hand where we can


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

messengermatt said:


> If there is anything i can do Charlotte just let me know, you worked so hard to arrange all this i think we owe it to you to lend a hand where we can



thankyou mate, its just a case of waiting now.


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

I just phoned the kidderminster express and star....01902 319 410..
They didn't know about the show or the apa... They do now...
They are joining up here to see whats going on and to do a feature if there's enough of a story....


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

9Red said:


> Because responding in a polite and mature manner and encouraging them to consider the situation from the side of the hobbyists is going to be more productive than starting a war between the two groups. At the end of the day, these people are animal lovers, just like us, who genuinely believe the welfare of the reptiles at this show would be compromised. It is up to us to show them that this it not the case, and that the welfare of our animals is paramount in our hobby.


 just found out that they have been invited before but declined as they do not agree with any animal being kept in captivity.


----------



## Lotus Nut (Jan 7, 2008)

jav07 said:


> just found out that they have been invited before but declined as they do not agree with any animal being kept in captivity.


That will include all pets! - dogs cats fish rabbits hampsters etc, inform the press this is their aim and many people will be against them


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

I believe we have the ammo we need to have this hit on the head!


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

GO FOR IT!!

We will do our parts on this side, but its your show too so go for it!


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

I just think its a shame that these so called do gooders are doing more harm than good. 

We are hobbiests getting together to show our animals and sell excess stock we are not out to make a profit out of our animals. I am lucky if I break even at the end of the year. 

It is a chance to meet other like minded people and is actually my social life as due to health issues I am stuck at home all day.

Its the same with all these activist... perhaps they ought to get themselves a decent hobby then they would have more to do than spoil things for others.

Liz


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

We as a society arent profitting at all! All money will either be kept for making future events better and providing better activities for our members or given to charity.


----------



## BexyBabes (Nov 23, 2008)

idiots first they get foxhunting banned and know look for somethin else to do tell them the is an illegal fox hunt going to happen on sunday


----------



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

BexyBabes said:


> idiots first they get foxhunting banned and know look for somethin else to do tell them the is an illegal fox hunt going to happen on sunday


Actually that was the League Against Cruel Sports, and foxhunting was banned for a large number of valid reasons. But that's a whole other debate for a seperate thread. 

How are we doing anyway? Any news?


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

Have any of you started to lobby anyone yet..... Just google someone and then phone them.... Don't rant, be logical and precise and for heavens sake no threats....
Get phoning, then post the number on here for others....


----------



## reptismail (Nov 15, 2008)

im confised, is the kdderminster show cancelledthen??


----------



## slidersiren (Jul 10, 2009)

I also called the express and star and talked about how important my hobby is in my life. HOpefully it will be a postive piece.


----------



## kckoopa (Aug 1, 2009)

bbc midlands today : 08000 630 630 
itv central : 0121 6439898
the wyre radio station: 01562 641072
bbc hereford and worcs: 01905 748485

worth a shot... depends on how busy a news day it is but at least you can mention to the council that you are talking to the press...


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

We have heard from the council the show will and is going ahead and will be issueing a press statement at 6pm tonight.


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

good stuff !
:2thumb:


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

Zak said:


> We have heard from the council the show will and is going ahead and will be issueing a press statement at 6pm tonight.


Nice one guys, good work! :no1:

You are all going to need a nice rest once this is all over...


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Great news, was dreading another mass disappointment for the reptile community like Exeter.

Can't make it myself due to having surgery in hospital the next day, otherwise I'd be there, but good luck and sounds like it'll be a good show


----------



## WillCordon (May 16, 2009)

SWEET: victory::2thumb:


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

thanks guys....


----------



## Dragonette (Apr 10, 2009)

Zak said:


> We have heard from the council the show will and is going ahead and will be issueing a press statement at 6pm tonight.


Please tell me where to find you on Sunday so I can bring you chocolate!I : victory: Good job!!!


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

Dragonette said:


> Please tell me where to find you on Sunday so I can bring you chocolate!I : victory: Good job!!!


dont forget me?


----------



## Jomel (Nov 22, 2007)

That's great news. Was worried for a second that all your hard work would be for nothing.

See you all on Sunday then!

lisa


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

Great news, so glad we managed to get this one sorted so soon


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

Phew..... That was getting to be a bit of a bum clencher.....
Will there be loony demonstrators there..... And will the anti's lobby it as well...


----------



## Dragonette (Apr 10, 2009)

charlottej1983 said:


> dont forget me?


I will not!


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

Zak said:


> We have heard from the council the show will and is going ahead and will be issueing a press statement at 6pm tonight.


that's great news and well done :no1:


----------



## Fluffygirl (Apr 12, 2009)

Well done for your hard work - bet it was a bit of a mission! Am so glad its going ahead, we are looking forward to coming up for the day!


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

we are going to have to be extra vigilent on sunday due to the anti's gate crashing. so this is a call for everyone to keep there eyes peeled and anyone found taking pictures, filming, we be removed from the premisis.


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

charlottej1983 said:


> we are going to have to be extra vigilent on sunday due to the anti's gate crashing. so this is a call for everyone to keep there eyes peeled and anyone found taking pictures, filming, we be removed from the premisis.


What is there to hide? That wouldnt look good either.


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

charlottej1983 said:


> we are going to have to be extra vigilent on sunday due to the anti's gate crashing. so this is a call for everyone to keep there eyes peeled and anyone found taking pictures, filming, we be removed from the premisis.


Joel is bound to take his camera, but he's on our side and can show how well organised these things are.....
After all we have to be vetted before the public are allowed near us....
As for the anti's.... I don't mind them photographing my snakes or my care of them.....
As for disrupting the show and intimidating people.... Well thats illegal and won't help their cause.....
We need Mark Elliot to come up.... LOL


----------



## slidersiren (Jul 10, 2009)

Brilliant!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so happy!! Does that mean we can buy animals now?


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl (May 7, 2009)

Zak said:


> We have heard from the council the show will and is going ahead and will be issueing a press statement at 6pm tonight.












Seriously, big relief. Nearly had a heart-attack when I read the thread title.


----------



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

i hope to god they will be protesting outside it will be funny as hell !!! wonder how long they will stay once people start walking out with their purchases? 


'oh this 17foot burm is one of the things your protesting about, lets see what she/he has to say about it' :whistling2:


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

amyloveys said:


> i hope to god they will be protesting outside it will be funny as hell !!! wonder how long they will stay once people start walking out with their purchases?
> 
> 
> 'oh this 17foot burm is one of the things your protesting about, lets see what she/he has to say about it' :whistling2:


No snakes above 6ft remember :whip:


----------



## RORCOV (Jul 19, 2005)

Brilliant - well done :2thumb:


----------



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

damn it ! whos got the most evil 6 foot snake then that would like to play with the protesters:whistling2:

before anybody has a go because this is the sort of reason they want them banned etc , its a joke !!


----------



## saki (Apr 10, 2008)

woohooooo!!! thank :censor: for that!!!!!!!!

well done guys :notworthy:: victory:

yay now i can breath and work and eat and sleep and pee and.......WOOOOOOOOOHH :2thumb: :blush:


----------



## slidersiren (Jul 10, 2009)

This is amazing!! Did the council admit they had got it wrong then????? This morning they said defo no animal sales!


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

I would love to tell a protester where to show it lol if we all keep an eye out we will b able to catch them i for one will be keeping an eye


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

As i said we will be making press statement from society and council this evening at 6pm. No questions with be answered before then to prevent further confusion etc.


----------



## slidersiren (Jul 10, 2009)

Can't you just tell us wether we'll be able to buy or not?


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

This is the councils response :-


we are not preventing the event taking place
we have reminded the organisers of the laws in which the event must take place
the council has had assurances that this will happen.

Regards

Suzanne Johnston-Hubbold



Media and Marketing Officer
Wyre Forest District Council


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

Big phew on that one. I started reading the thread and think noooo.
Possibly worth putting up a thread with the title to say it is going ahead so you dont give us all heart attacks. And pop it on the website too just in case. You dont want the numbers to be down because people didnt realise it is all sorted again.

Would have been fine anyway as you could have always paid a couple of hundred for a plastic tub, whats in it is a freebie :whistling2:


----------

